# Sticky  Having trouble posting photos of your dog?



## Durbkat

I've noticed that alot of people new to the forums are having trouble posting pics of their dogs. So I'm going to explain how.

*With Photobucket*​
Step 1. Go to http://www.photobucket.com and create an account (its free!)

Step 2. Upload your pics to your account by clicking clicking "upload" at the top of the screen. You can upload multiple pics at a time but I don't recommend it if you have dial up.

Step 3. After you have uploaded your pics you will see lots of writing below them.

Step 4. Right click in the form that says "Direct" then click copy.

Step 5. Come to this forum and start your post. In the bar above where you write click the "Insert Image" icon and paste the direct link from photobucket. Now after you type what you want and have posted your pics (maximum of 4 pics per post) click on "Submit". 

Now sit back and wait for replies!

EDIT: If for some reason you don't see your thread it may require a mod review. Don't fret, it sometimes happens, and we'll get to it as soon as we can. Send a PM to a mod if you think it's taking too long. Cheers!


----------



## Inga

You crack me up Durb! Are you doing this to help out all of the old folks? LOL I do know how to put pictures on here. LOL Not much more then that, but it is a start.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

And don't forget to resize your photo for "message board".


----------

